
An open letter to Tim Cook (You’re fucking up) - vlokshin
https://medium.com/@vlokshin/an-open-letter-to-tim-cook-you-re-fucking-up-9128b5e60f7
======
pedalpete
I'm a bit curious about the battery thing. I have no problem plugging in my
phone every night, simply because I expect to do so. It become very routine.

I also have a Microsoft Band, where the battery lasts about 2.5-3 days. It's
always running out of juice when I don't want it to. Why? Because I don't pay
attention to it and it doesn't become part of a routine. I don't have a 'I
will charge my watch on Wednesday and Saturday' setting in my brain. I do have
a 'I sit at my desk in the morning, I don't need my watch for 20 minutes, I'll
charge it' setting, but I don't use that one because the watch doesn't need me
too.

I wonder if there is a human factor design in having batteries last just long
enough that they match a personal rhythm.

